# Like pics of Big Fish



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a sample of the kind of fish we catch daily! :lol:[attachment=1:25z1ngf0]Boo's Brown.jpg[/attachment:25z1ngf0]


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Now that's big!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job dude! That is a huge Cuttie! You willing to share where you caught that thing, or is it a secret?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Too bad its not a cuttie, Mjschijf.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Too bad its not a cuttie, Mjschijf.


What more do you expect from a bass guy? :lol:

Nice Brown, Iron Bear.

There you go, flyguy. I was just testing you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Brown???


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I have no problem telling right were it was caught. 
In the water!
JK Ill give a hint. Wyoming.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Monster Lake?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Try agian I will tell if someone gets it correct.
Nueces please dont tell. Thank you!


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

thats big al from sulphur creek fishing derby 2007.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!! Nice catch man.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, were you fishing a fly rig or a spin rig?


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

My guess is guild ranch also known as piedmont.

Nice fish


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

did you get any measurements?? length? weight?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That fish is only 16" The fisherman just has realllly small hands. :wink:
> 
> *Sweet fish...perfect proportions...great color. I'd have a replica made of that one! *


Even though it's a slimer? :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure rick_rudder is right. I remember those pics from awhile back, posted on the DWR forum.

If not Sulpher, isn't there something up there named Soda?

That'd be a nice fish to reel in though.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

LOAH said:


> I'm pretty sure rick_rudder is right. I remember those pics from awhile back, posted on the DWR forum.
> 
> If not Sulpher, isn't there something up there named Soda?
> 
> That'd be a nice fish to reel in though.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner. Soda. Caught on fly. 
What a memory! 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

djangoninja said:


> did you get any measurements?? length? weight?


18 pounds 3 ounces. Brown sculpin pattern, 6 weight rod, intermediate fly line, 6 inch pull and pause. Still in there if you want to try for it, you will have to wait until 5-10-09.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

he does have small hands though


----------

